# Смещение L5, L4 кпереди, маме 74 года. Как обойтись без операции?!



## Ольга Листопад (30 Ноя 2010)

Добрый день!

Пожалуйста, выскажите свое мнение - как улучшить качество жизни без операции и не допустить ухудшения ситуации. 

Маме 74 года, рост 163 см, вес 75 кг. Ведет подвижный образ жизни, много ходит. 

Поставили предварительный диагноз (МРТ еще не делали) спондилолистез 1 ст., остеохондроз.

Вот заключение рентгенолога: сагитальная ось до 2 гр. отклонена вправо. Поясничный лордоз усилен. Склерозированы субхондриальные пластины L1-L5. Заострены передние углы L1-L4. Тело L4 до 0,5 см смещено кпереди относительно L5. Несколько снижена высота межпозвонкового пространства в сегменте L4-L5. Тело  L5 относительно S1 смещено кпереди до 0,7 см.

Есть периодические неврологические синдромы - напряжение подколенного сухожилия слева и боль по ходу седалищного нерва на уровне тазобедеренных суставов. 

Врач говорит, что нужна операция. Но, учитывая возраст и тромбофлебит, не советует рисковать. Чтобы смещение не прогрессировало, сказал, надо лежать. Но это же не жизнь!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2010)

Так какие жалобы на здоровье предъявляет ваша мама?


----------



## Ольга Листопад (1 Дек 2010)

Владимир, добрый день!

Жалобы пока не очень страшные, но боль возникает часто - болит под коленкой, когда она сидит с выпрямленной ногой. Врачи это назвали "напряжением подколенного сухожилия". Если ногу согнуть - боль проходит. 
И болит в области поясницы по бокам от позвоночника. Не может долго (5 минут - это уже долго) сидеть, боль возникает при поворотах с бока на бок в постели и при попытках подняться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Дек 2010)

Думаю, консервативное лечение вполне сможет поддерживать Вашу маму в хорошей форме. Удачи!


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Дек 2010)

Про надколенное сухожилие слышал, а вот про подколенное - впервые!
Сходите с мамой к другому врачу, может быть проблема в суставах, а не в спине...


----------



## Ольга Листопад (2 Дек 2010)

Уважаемые Владимир и доктор Попов, спасибо за внимание. 

Вы можете дать рекомендации по образу жизни? Нам сказали, что надо как можно больше лежать в постеле на спине, с приподнятыми ногами. Есть ли какая-то лечебная гимнастика для укрепления мышечного корсета, которая не повредит при наличии смещения двух позвонков?
Можно ли плавать в бассейне? Можно ли долго сидеть? (мама фанат театра)

(Возможно, я неправильно расслышала врача  такое бывает с незнакомыми терминами)

Очень жду ответа!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Дек 2010)

Массаж, ЛФК (у доктора Ступина много комплексов можете найти и на форуме и на сайте). При необходимости - медикаментозное лечение лечение, которое назначает лечащий врач. И почему лежать все время??


----------



## Ольга Листопад (6 Дек 2010)

Добрый день!

Конечно, будем у нескольких врачей консультироваться,  насколько хватит зарплаты :-(. 
Лечащий врач говорит только одно - что вы хотите в вашем возрасте. Сказал, что надо как можно меньше ходить и больше лежать, потому что из-за возраста связки и мышцы стали слабее и не держат спину, смещение может усилиться и привести к серьезным болям, а может и хуже. В общем, напугал конкретно. 

Поэтому мне очень важно было здесь услышать что-то конкретное про образ жизни (какие движения исключить, насколько интенсивная возможна нагрузка), про упражнения.
Очень надеюсь на рекомендации, которые реально помогут сохранить подвижность и избежать болей.


----------



## Doctor Yurov (6 Дек 2010)

Ольга, доброе утро!
Вашей маме надо исключить прогибы в позвоночнике назад! Плавать на животе не рекомендую, это приводит к усилению поясничного лордоза и может усугубить смещение позвонков кпереди. В период обострения болей носить корсет. А двигаться надо, а то совсем всё атрофируется.


----------



## Ольга Листопад (6 Дек 2010)

Доктор Юров большое спасибо. 

Двигаться мы любим 

Вы можете посоветовать, какого типа  корсеты носить? Я присматриваюсь сейчас вот к таким:
http://pastermsk.ru/prod.php?id=414
http://www.medmall.ru/item/4370/
http://www.medmall.ru/item/4350/

Сколько времени в день их можно носить?


----------



## Doctor Yurov (6 Дек 2010)

На мой взгляд вполне достаточно первого или второго вариантов, только с шестью рёбрами жёсткости пациентам бывает не удобно носить.


----------



## Ольга Листопад (7 Дек 2010)

Большое спасибо за рекомендацию. 

Можете прокомментировать упражнения, которые мы начали делать.

1. лежа на спине, ноги согнуты в коленях. подъем головы и груди вперед на выдохе, задержка в таком положении 3-5 сек. Это для укрепления брюшного пресса.
2. лежа на спине велосипед невысоко над поверхностью. тоже на пресс
3. стоя на четвереньках выгибание спины вверх. 

Полезно ли растяжку делать? 
Что можно делать для уменьшения поясничного лордоза?

Заранее спасибо.


----------

